# Raking Leaves



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I was raking up leaves in the backyard today, when suddenly, Samson decided to "help."

Barking at the rake, circling the yard, just going nuts. Then he'd jump in the middle of my leaf pile and grab a mouth full of leaves and run away....not sure if he was "saving" those leaves or what. But it was so funny to watch.








http://goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/images/5268Samson-rake&leaves01.jpg








http://goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/images/2388Samson-rake&leaves02.jpg


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How cute 

Tucker ran away from our rake...lol he's afraid of everything though...

Very cute pictures!! Samson is adorable.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

In that last picture it looks like he's about to take off and fly... lol.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Clicked on the links and nothing came up????? Is it mine or can others view the photos


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I see them just fine. But when I tried to link them in directly, I had some little problems, they were showing just like regular links.
I wonder why... hm...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Samson looks like he is having a great time...........


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rick, I know why... you've got spaces in the name of the image and that is why it's not linked to your message properly.
I'll try to fix it in your posts.
Joe


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Haha...looks like you're already doing it.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Clicked on the links and nothing came up????? Is it mine or can others view the photos


How about now? I think the upload wasn't working right, because of spaces and "-"s in the file name.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Haha...looks like you're already doing it.
> Joe


Yep.....thanks though. What about dashes? Does that hurt, too?

Looks like I've got them going now, though.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is my test. Lila, Bailey and Kia.
Bailey is Rene's (my wife's girlfriend) Golden Retriever. 








Joe


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Dashes are no problem. Spaces might be though. By default picture taken camera is named leaving spaces out so it won't be a problem unless you rename them.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Dashes are no problem. Spaces might be though. By default picture taken camera is named leaving spaces out so it won't be a problem unless you rename them.
> Joe


So I'll have to just quit renaming them.....or be careful of what I do rename them to.... I like to give them a name, so if I need to go back and find them, it's easier to locate...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> So I'll have to just quit renaming them.....or be careful of what I do rename them to.... I like to give them a name, so if I need to go back and find them, it's easier to locate...


Some of us are old enough to remember when you could not have spaces (or more then 8 characters) in the file name! :doh: :thinking: :nono:

BTW Rick, Samson looks GReat!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Spaces in file names is what 'we' programmers call: CODING HORROR  and you'd be surprised that this still applies today. Many programs even if 64 or 32 bit will still use some old 16bit subroutines...
On UNIX based servers, spaces are still a big problem.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Some of us are old enough to remember when you could not have spaces (or more then 8 characters) in the file name!


Yep....I sure remember that. A lot of times, especially working with servers, I still get warnings about file names not working with DOS programs. There ain't many DOS based programs still in use, either....


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Spaces on the web are Bad Things. When you put a link to the file "dog picture.jpg", the link needs to be "dog%20picture.jpg". Then it should work for everyone.

Dashes are fine  Other un-allowed characters are ampersands, slashes (either direction), and colons.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Dashes are fine  Other un-allowed characters are ampersands, slashes (either direction), and colons.


Ampersands......that's what I was doing wrong originally. I took the spaces out, and it still didn't work. Didn't even think of ampersands.....


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice pictures, by the way


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Nice pictures, by the way


Yeah....he's a goofy dog and does the goofiest things. I really need to get more little video clips of him, to really get the whole effect...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanxs for the pics. I've never said it before...but...Rick..your dog is a great loooking dog


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I was raking up leaves in the backyard today, when suddenly, Samson decided to "help."
> 
> Barking at the rake, circling the yard, just going nuts. Then he'd jump in the middle of my leaf pile and grab a mouth full of leaves and run away....not sure if he was "saving" those leaves or what. But it was so funny to watch.


I love the pictures! Doggy was having a good time


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

RIck, you're about the only person on here that can hijack their own threads!

Here is a pic of Abbey that I took about a year ago. Little did I know this would be one of the last pictures of her - she died a little over a month after this was taken. She loved to play in leaves almost as much as playing in water (but not as much as snow).


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh -BTW, loved the pictures of Samson!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

This is our last year's picture of Tabitha in the leaves. Our leaves are still coming down so we haven't raked any yet to get pictures (but will soon).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> RIck, you're about the only person on here that can hijack their own threads!


:lol: Very true. How do I do that?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Our leaves are still coming down so we haven't raked any yet to get pictures (but will soon).


Yeah....the kids are regretting the time they put into it Saturday, only to have the yard covered again.

I wasn't really raking to clean up the yard yesterday, though. I was just clearing the "basketball court" for the kids.


----------

